# RX decryption attempted



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

I am receiving the message:  


```
RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
```

using a Broadcom BCM4312 (Dell Wireless 1397) and the bwn siba driver. The message repeats many times even after I have logged in. I have searched the forums and seen others with this problem, but I have not been able to find a solution. Does anyone know how to get rid of this message?


----------

